# Northbound looking for a home to live out his remaining months



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That's heartbreaking!!!! I hope someone will step up and give this poor boy a loving home for the remainder of his life.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor baby...I hope he finds a home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mssjennfer*

*Mssjennfer: Try calling and emlg. GRROM in Michigan and MAYBE they have a foster that might be able to help him.*
http://www.grrom.com/

Also, contact Great Lakes Golden Ret. Rescue
Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue (GLGRR)
P.O. Box 1455 
Grand Rapids, MI 49501
Contacts: [email protected] and [email protected]
Website: www.greatlakesgoldens.org
Territory Serviced: Michigan and the Great Lakes Region


Michigan
•Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan (GRRoM)
•Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue


*Northbound*

Adopt-A-Pet, Inc.
Fenton, MI
810.629.0723 
[email protected] 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Senior Male Dog .

*More About Northbound.He was found by a deputy at the Genesee Co Sherriff's department on Northbound I-75 (hence his name) on a day when it was 2 degrees outside. He was freezing, so delirious he couldn't walk well and had stumbled into traffic. He's about 10-12 years old, has cataracts and arthritis. He slept for two days almost straight.* We noticed he couldn't catch his breath with any kind of movement. We soon found out he is in the advanced stage of heartworm disease. That's not the worst of it. He is also in Kidney Failure which means we can't treat him for his heartworm disease unless we can get his kidney values stabilized. We gave him a warm bath, brushed out all of his mats, and started him on Rimadyl, Cosequin and a perscription food. He's feeling much better now so that we can see how much of a sweet, loving boy he is. Northbound will need $500 to complete his heartworm treatment due to his size and the severity of the disease. It will be a longer process than usual because of how advanced the disease is. We can only assume he has gone a long time without treatment. We don't want to imagine what the last days of his life would have been like if that nice deputy hadn't put him in his car and called us. Animals find Adopt-A-Pet for different reasons - this is his. *UPDATE: Northbounds 2nd blood work came back after being on perscription food for 30 days and his Kidney values did not improve enough to treat his heartworm disease. Northbound is looking for a family to live out the rest of his 6 months to 1 year of life left. He must be let out every few hours because he can't hold his urine due to his kidney disease. He seems happy at our center and enjoys the company of the other dogs. He loves to be outside and especially enjoys his short walks.* If you would like to donate toward Northbound's meds and food, please email [email protected], dontate through petfinder or through our website - www.adoptapetfenton.com. He is truly a special guy and is one that everyone should meet and spend time with. .Northbound is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 
.My Contact InfoAdopt-A-Pet, Inc.
Fenton, MI
810.629.0723
Email Adopt-A-Pet, Inc.
See more pets from Adopt-A-Pet, Inc. 
Share on Facebook Top 5 Pet Insurance Myths
1.Pet insurance is too expensive
2.It's only for sickly pets
3.There are too many exclusions to be worth it
4.You can't choose your own vet
5.Pet insurance is a hassle
Petfinder Recommends ...
Petfinder believes all pets should be insured. Our partner, PetFirst, is offering a special rate for new adopters of cats and dogs. 

Find out how much it would cost to insure the pet shown here. 

Get a free pet insurance quote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm with CFGRR in Wilmington, NC. We have a couple of dogs in Rescue that are in Permanent Foster homes living out their remaining time. They will never be available for adoption.

Hopefully one of the Golden Rescues in MI or an individual will step up and provide NORTHBOUND a wonderful loving home to spend his final days.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How sad  I hope he can find a loving family soon. He has such a sweet face and I know he would make a family very happy for his remaining days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping for [email protected]


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish I could be home enough to take him on, but we don't have somebody at the house consistently enough. Stupid job.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tippy*

Tippy

You are so sweet for caring-yes jobs sure do get in the way don't they!
Right now I'm trying to find one!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Northbound*

Northbound

I emld. Karen of GRROM and here is her response-Karen Angell is so sweet

Hi, Karen-----
We were in contact with Adopt-a-Pet when he first came in this past winter, and I have met him! He really looks a lot different from this photo-----he is a chow/golden mix (looks more like a chow in person!), and is very sweet!! We were not able to take him, but Adopt-a-Pet has him as their kind of "mascot"----he lives at the shelter, and is the official greeter in the reception area!! I know that if they could find a great home for him, they would let him go, but he does have a lot of special needs (like going outside about every two hours).......they are quite fine with taking care of his needs and giving him love and attention!!

Don't worry-----he is loved and cared for by about 100 people every day..........

Karen
"GRROM-MICHIGAN" <[email protected]>; 


*MSSJENFER
Please still contact Great Lakes and maybe they will have a foster for him!*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update Karen. He is a good looking boy and I'm glad that he is surrounded by people who care for him. May he have the best year ever.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so happy he has people to love him for the rest of his life....he deserves that!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Northbound*

NORTHBOUND is surrounded by people that love him, but his own Foster Home would be best. Guess it's hard finding someone who works from home or is at home most of the day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Northbound*

Northbound still needs a foster or an adopter!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just checked on Northbound. I really wish we could have taken him but good news - it says he was adopted!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Northbound*

Goldencontriever

Thank you for checking and I'm elated Northbound was adopted!!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

goldencontriever3 said:


> I just checked on Northbound. I really wish we could have taken him but good news - it says he was adopted!!!


Wow - what exciting news! I really didn't expect to hear that - how wonderful for Northbound!


----------

